# Packet Coalescing Error Messages. Wireless network keeps dropping packets



## D-Day

Hi, 

I don't know if I should post this here or in the Laptop boards, but I'll try to explain as best as I can. I have a 1 year old Asus X75A laptop running Windows 8.1 that recently started to drop packets intermittently. The only thing that changed in my environment is that my ISP upgraded me from ADSL to a fibre connection. My laptop uses an integrated Ralink Wireless adapter.

If I ping my modem sometimes the time would be anywhere from 300ms to 1500ms or it would return that it has timed out. Event viewer sometimes shows two warnings with the following info, one for ipv4 and one for ipv6.



Code:


Log Name:      System
Source:        Tcpip
Date:          2014-07-25 11:25:31 AM
Event ID:      4291
Task Category: None
Level:         Warning
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Laptop
Description:
The network adapter with hardware address F4-B7-E2-53-1A-D1 has indicated packet coalescing capability without indicating support for one or more prerequisite receive filter capabilities (IPv6 0x00000000).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Tcpip" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">4291</EventID>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-07-25T15:25:31.485850100Z" />
    <EventRecordID>107819</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Laptop</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>F4-B7-E2-53-1A-D1</Data>
    <Data>IPv6</Data>
    <Data>0x00000000</Data>
    <Binary>000000000400300000000000C3100080000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>

Sometimes disabling the wireless adapter and re-enabling it temporarily solves it, sometimes it has no effect. I've tried uninstalling the driver, installing the latest one from the ASUS website. I scanned using Malwarebytes and some other online scanner in case it was malware. I ran *sfc /scannow* which kept failing at first until I ran *dism /online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth* which appears to have worked and solved the problem for a while, but a few hours later I started dropping packets again. I also tried resetting tcp/ip by running *netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt* but I still get the problem.

Is there anything else I can try? I want to exhaust all of my options before I try refreshing the system.


----------



## Panther063

Please post this information in this section of the forums, they are better equipped to deal with this type of issue.
Modems/Cable/DSL/Satellite


----------



## D-Day

Hi, 

I originally posted this to the windows 8 board but I was told to post this here, I'll try to explain as best as I can. I have a 1 year old Asus X75A laptop running Windows 8.1 that recently started to drop packets intermittently. The only thing that changed in my environment is that my ISP upgraded me from ADSL to a fibre connection. My laptop uses an integrated Ralink Wireless adapter. My router is an ISP provided Calix 836GE with software version 10.5.50.3

If I ping my modem sometimes the time would be anywhere from 300ms to 1500ms or it would return that it has timed out. Event viewer sometimes shows two warnings with the following info, one for ipv4 and one for ipv6.



Code:


Log Name:      System
Source:        Tcpip
Date:          2014-07-25 11:25:31 AM
Event ID:      4291
Task Category: None
Level:         Warning
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Laptop
Description:
The network adapter with hardware address F4-B7-E2-53-1A-D1 has indicated packet coalescing capability without indicating support for one or more prerequisite receive filter capabilities (IPv6 0x00000000).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Tcpip" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">4291</EventID>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-07-25T15:25:31.485850100Z" />
    <EventRecordID>107819</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Laptop</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>F4-B7-E2-53-1A-D1</Data>
    <Data>IPv6</Data>
    <Data>0x00000000</Data>
    <Binary>000000000400300000000000C3100080000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>

Sometimes disabling the wireless adapter and re-enabling it temporarily solves it, sometimes it has no effect. I've tried uninstalling the driver, installing the latest one from the ASUS website. I scanned using Malwarebytes and some other online scanner in case it was malware. I ran *sfc /scannow* which kept failing at first until I ran *dism /online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth* which appears to have worked and solved the problem for a while, but a few hours later I started dropping packets again. I also tried resetting tcp/ip by running *netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt* but I still get the problem.

Is there anything else I can try? I want to exhaust all of my options before I try refreshing the system.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Did you notice this only pertains to ipv6? How many of these errors are you getting?


----------



## Vinalla_Slice

ok.
You say you have packets dropping. Explain to me how you know this. What problems on the network are actually happening? Are devices not connecting? More info please


----------



## D-Day

Sorry for the lack of replies. It happened with both ipv6 and ipv4. When I say that the packets are dropping, I meant that when I pinged my router, it would return the message "Request timed out". It was happening often enough that ping Browsing was extremely slow and websites would time out. If I disconnected from my WiFi network, I would only be able to reconnect after multiple tries.

The issue has somewhat worked itself out. It seems that the new router that my ISP gave me does not produce a signal as strong as my old one and is being defeated by the two walls between us. I moved into another room and I noticed an improvement. Is there any way to improve the signal from a Calix 836GE router?


----------



## D-Day

When I ping my router, I sometimes get results similar to these screenshots


----------

